

The new Mac Heist holding page animation looks great, and no Flash - taitems
http://www.macheist.com/#

======
taitems
They also appear to be using MooTools, which is interesting. I instinctively
expected it to be jQuery.

------
MaysonL
No Flash, but it still pegs one core, and turns on the fan. :(

------
mikecane
I asked someone to look at it on the iPhone. Works great.

------
muuy
Wasn't this already submitted a couple hours ago?

~~~
taitems
I tried searching through both the new submissions and through google, and
couldn't find anything. I tried :(

------
jamesmcintyre
impressive even without knowing it pushing the graphics development envelope.

